# Replacement remote for Denon 4308ci?



## JustDave1 (Mar 16, 2008)

This wonderful receiver has the most arcane remote I've ever used. After a year I still get lost in menus and accidentally screw things up. I often find it easier to walk over to the receiver to do something like rename an input or tune a new Internet station. 

Is there a remote that can be programmed to do most of the things this receiver is capable of? I have a couple of Harmony H659s which are fine for selecting a source and adjusting channel and volume, but I can't figure out how to use them to select Internet radio, or HD radio, or the iPod input. Would a Harmony One do this? Is something else better?

JustDave


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

JustDave1 said:


> This wonderful receiver has the most arcane remote I've ever used. After a year I still get lost in menus and accidentally screw things up. I often find it easier to walk over to the receiver to do something like rename an input or tune a new Internet station.
> 
> Is there a remote that can be program to do most of the things this receiver is capable of? I have a couple of Harmony H659s which are fine for selecting a source and adjusting channel and volume, but I can't figure out how to use them to select Internet radio, or HD radio, or the iPod input. Would a Harmony One do this? Is something else better?
> 
> JustDave


Did you programmed the Harmony to control your Denon??? ... according to specifications online it has a learning port for all functions :yes:

I have a Yamaha RXV2700 and I programmed an old Universal Control for most functions ...I can access the menu to make any set up, change input names, etc. :yes:


----------



## JustDave1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.

I know I can program many butttons with many functions and macros, but a bunch of unidentified, hard-to-remember butttons is what I already have. What I want is a button with a (custom?) label for each function. If all the functions were pre-programmed into the remote (or web programmable) and appeared on the remote lcd next to a button, that would be ideal. 

For example, I would like a button marked "HD radio". When I push that I would like to see choices including "Tune Up" or "Scan Presets" or "Set Preset".

If I could then easily make an EQ change or turn on the speakers in the bedroom with only a few more button pushes, I would be in home theater heaven...

JustDave


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Is this the same remote???









Looking at the picture it seems that it can be programmed and labeled any way you want ... :yes:

If it can't be done, you only option will be to get a better remote with a LCD screen :hide:


----------



## JustDave1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes, that's it.

Hmmm... now that I re-read the manual, it seems you're right. I'll try a little more programming tomorrow. Thanks for the tip and inspiration.

Justdave1


----------

